# Canis > Saksa lambakoerte kennel Unerschrocken / Питомник немецких овчарок Unerschrocken >  X- pesakond /  X- помёт 29.03.12

## Tatjana

*X-помёт (дубль). Рождены 29.03.2012г* 

Отец: *Quay van de Moezenbulte*  /Голландия/

Мать: *Unerschrocken Baska*  /Эстония/


Родились 1 кобель и 4 суки.

Их результаты:
*XADO* /Таллинн/
*XANRI* /Москва/ Работает в полиции города Москва
*XINNA* /Иваново/ Работает в полиции города Иваново, HD: A, аттестована по поиску ВВ, победитель Всероссийских соревнований кинологов УВД по поиску взрывчатки в багаже 2015г.
*XODY* /Таллинн/ Проходила обучение в школе CANIS
*XERA* /Таллинн/ Проходила обучение в школе CANIS

----------


## Tatjana

*XANRI*

----------


## Tatjana

Тестирование щенков в возрасте 35 дней - первая игра с предметом и в новом для щенка месте :

*XANRI*




*XINNA*




*XANRI* в возрасте 4 мес.




*XINNA*  в возрасте 5 мес.

----------


## Tatjana

*XANRI* первый урок по защите в возрасте 9-ти месяцев:

----------


## Tatjana

У Ксанри теперь новый хозяин. 
Зимний тренинг на костюм:




Поиск по запаху:

----------


## Tatjana

Unerschrocken Xinna ( QUAY V.D. MOEZENBULTE x UNERSCHROCKEN BASKA) на Всероссийских соревнованиях специалистов кинологов УВД, проходящих с 18 по 24 сентября в Вологде, заняла 1-е место в упражнении поиск взрывчатки в багаже (95 б из 100)! Проводник Николай Шувалов.

----------

